

Who is Winning the U.S. Smartphone Battle? - cwan
http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/who-is-winning-the-u-s-smartphone-battle/

======
ZeroGravitas
A better title for this infographic is "Who has been winning the U.S
smartphone battle over the last two years?". And it confirms what you probably
already know.

However, if it was supposed to show who was winning _now_ e.g. sales from the
last month or quarter, then it would show Android covering somewhere between
60 and 70% and possibly as many as 3 vendors selling more than RIM and Apple.
Which seems like it would surprise some people.

